# FREE Squawk Box Ecaller Giveaway



## nodakoutdoors.com

One of our sponsors, Northern Skies Outfitters and Squawk Box, is giving away a free 2-speaker Squawk Box Electronic Caller.

http://www.northernskiesoutfitters.com/squawkboxecall/

To be entered, simple reply to this thread and you're in. *AND IF YOU ALREADY HAVE A SQUAWK BOX, POST UP A PICTURE OF SOME RESULTS AND YOU'LL BE ELIGIBLE FOR A FREE 4-SPEAKER SQUAWK BOX UPGRADE.*

I'm going to let this run for a month so take some time if you haven't had a chance to use yours yet.

Good luck everyone and thanks again Northern Skies for the generous giveaway!


----------



## duckdogsroc

would love to own a squawk box ty for the chance


----------



## 495hp

I too would like to own one.


----------



## Feathertip

Why not try for a squawk..


----------



## Bull Sprig

Thanks for the offer, count me in!


----------



## twopopper

Thanks, count me in!


----------



## Champ

I am in


----------



## lukas.slotten

count me in


----------



## teamducker

I would love to run one of these! I feel like Ron White pick me pick me!


----------



## honker85

Count me in!!!! :beer:


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008

Squawk box is the box that rocks the snow geese out of the sky.


----------



## hunt247

Count me in this is awesome!!


----------



## cackler

I am in!


----------



## allhunter

I really want one thanks for the chance


----------



## pintail09

thanks for the chance


----------



## zim4

Sign me up


----------



## buck&amp;duck

could use a new ecaller


----------



## guythathunts

Man this would be awesome!


----------



## HOBBES

This would be a great addition to the spring spread! :sniper:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Count me in!


----------



## TL1FAAT

I could use an E-caller!


----------



## zwohl

Mine took a S*** could use a replacement! Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER

I'm in! Thanks for the oppertunity!


----------



## benelliguyusa85

I'm in thanks for being a sponsor! :thumb:


----------



## take'em down

Count me in! would love a squawk box


----------



## 19shooter55

Count me in!


----------



## ckbeggs

Sign me up!!! I've been looking for an E-Caller


----------



## FREIBS

Sign me up for a chance at the squawk box!!


----------



## SDOutdoorsman

I could definetly use another e caller in my spread. Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Whackin-N-Stackin

Thanks for your generous offer northernskiesoutfitters and squawk box!! COUNT ME IN! :rock:


----------



## wtrfowl14

I need a better ecaller count me in!
Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## jcnelsn1

I'm in.


----------



## Norm70

whoo hoo would love one of these! thanx for sponsoring :beer:


----------



## teamshakeandbake

I would love to have one!!!


----------



## jpallen14

I'm in, Thanks


----------



## makin' it rain

Count me in!!


----------



## sirchadly

Sign Me up, I'd love to try one of those Ecallers


----------



## pappyhat

I really really need this. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## ShineRunner

I have and old Stewart tape box. I could really us a upgrade! :beer:


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

i sure could use a squawk box this spring to help in the snow goose conservation. Thanks for the giveaway


----------



## mohallfisher

A free e-caller would be awesome, it would help me better do my part in conserving the species :sniper:


----------



## poutpro

Thanks for the opportunity guys! Count me in.


----------



## seaark2472

count me in also


----------



## SnowSlammer

Thanks, count me in!


----------



## Horker23

Count me in! Thanks Squawk Box!!


----------



## jay_g73

SQUAWK BOX!!!!!!!! I am in for SURE!! thanks! :beer:


----------



## popo

I would love to have the ecaller. Thank's!


----------



## sprig04

sign me up...


----------



## DonkeyCart

Count me in. Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Andy Weber

Thanks Northern skies!


----------



## oldfireguy

Count me in!

If I win, will the sponsor of this giveaway come join me at my camp for a hunt?


----------



## bluegoose18

o I sure do luv the squawk boxes


----------



## lesserhunter

i wouldnt mind upgrading to a squawk box!!!


----------



## drduck

lets get the drawing underway. times a wasting for the sky carp to show up.


----------



## swandog

the squawk box would make those snows commit suicide in my spread thanks for the chance :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## bllhog

thanks for the chance to win the squawk box


----------



## WaterfowlWarrior

im always down to get free stuff....especially if its hunting related.....yahh feel me


----------



## GWHACKER89

Count me in!!


----------



## OkieFowler

I appreciate the opportunity to win such a great item. Thanks.


----------



## Original Goosebuster

Havent used mine yet but seems like a really good unit


----------



## Niles Short

Squawk me up I need all the help I can get 
thanks!


----------



## benelli85

send me one


----------



## GB GooseHunter

These are great callers i gotta have another one sign me up!


----------



## Springer

Sign me up this would be awsome.


----------



## jp

Thanks, count me in!

jP


----------



## knutson24

Count Me in!! I would love to add an E-caller to my repertoire.


----------



## gaddy getter

Heck YEAH!


----------



## Ref

Thanks Northern Skies :beer:


----------



## regulator

Count me in ! Thanks man!


----------



## mnfowlhntr

Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## 870 XPRS

Thanks northernskies for the opportunity


----------



## hookie

I would love one.


----------



## vtrons

I needs me a nice new Squawk box.
Thanks Northern Skies for the chance.


----------



## shortlab

count me in, I need one for dog training.


----------



## mudhunter

Own a squawk, easy to setup, easy to use. Great after you set the repeat.


----------



## Mnflatlander

Thanks for the opportunity Northern Skies Outfitters. I also can use a squawk box!


----------



## J.D.

Count me in! I would put it to good use. :beer:


----------



## Bruce

Thanks Chris.


----------



## Decoyin Drake

I would like to test drive a squawk box this spring.

Thank You DD


----------



## da30pointer67

i would love to give one a try


----------



## Click9

Sign me up, thanks for the chance!


----------



## Buck25

I want one!


----------



## brandtr

count me in


----------



## Pete

Count me in too!


----------



## DTF

I envision the juvies commiting suicide as we speak. I'm in.


----------



## Brsutton86

Im in :rock:


----------



## pmccarthy124

I'd use it to reduce the snow goose population, and increase the pheasant population by using it to kill coyotes.


----------



## justquacky

COUNT ME IN :beer:


----------



## Wetland Warriors

All i need to complete my snow goose spread is a squawk box e caller. I'm a poor college student so of coarse i'd love a free one!


----------



## snowgoosehunter

Count me in!!


----------



## KEN W

count me in. :thumb:


----------



## duknut1975

Put me in, thanks for the chance :beer:


----------



## kgust

I want one it'd be awesome


----------



## cwientjes

sign me up please! this would be awesome!


----------



## Tmax-4-

DIBS!


----------



## Pato

Welcome! I think I need one of these!


----------



## MLahr

Sign me up


----------



## goosecrew

I would love to upgrade from my homemade caller. count me in.


----------



## jesseshunting200

would love to get a squawk box!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quack_Kills

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## NDduckslayer

reply


----------



## collar boy

Yeah sure I'll try one out!


----------



## lakeeboy

just started hunting them could use good call thanks for the chance


----------



## GooseMonkey

I sure could use a squawk box----GIM-M-M-M-MY


----------



## Crippler

Throw me in the Hat!!!! Love my Squawk Box, could use another one...


----------



## sdgr8wthnter

Put me in. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Lemmiwinks

Yup


----------



## possumfoot

i would give one a try..


----------



## MNget'emclose

Thanks for your sponsorship. I would like an opportunity to win.


----------



## snow killer 93

would like to have a squawk box to use for snow killin!


----------



## Guest

would love a squawk box count me in!


----------



## Goosehunterdog

Would LOVE to have a Squawk box!!!! Please Sign Me Up & Thank You for sponsoring!


----------



## snownado chaser

Thanks for the chance, count me in!


----------



## blhunter3

I could use a Squawk Box! Thanks for the offer.


----------



## ct_ville33

count me in!!!


----------



## goosetalk

Count me in please. Thanks for sponsoring.


----------



## wyowires

Count me in. Maybe I can get a coyote or two instead of 0.
Casey


----------



## MarshBuster

thanks!


----------



## Bubba

Please enter me. I've heard these calls are awesome, would like to own one myself. (have to win it though for now, wife says no more buying for a bit ;-)


----------



## canadagooseman

I am going to take some time and explain why I should get this item. I am 13 years of age and I am really in love with goose hunting.
I also dont have the finacial backing to get some of these things and the decoys so I am in a low spot right now. Thats why I think I should recieve this free give away. Thanks for reading this reply!


----------



## snow123geese

I need an upgrade to a Squawk Box!!


----------



## jeremy z

Hook me a up with a Squak box please!!!!


----------



## bluebird

Squak them all in!!


----------



## rainbow hunter

Count me in. I would like to give one a try. Not many up this way.

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## gjf

I used a friends SQUAK BOX wow how can they resist it ! 
I need one bad . Please enter me in the drawing.

George


----------



## blue geese

hook a brother up!!!!!!!


----------



## 6162rk

sure could use another one in the spread. thanks for the chance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fc bllab

Wow, great sponser Good luck Northern Skies, would love to own a squawk box count me in please.


----------



## cowaterfowler

I need a Squack Box. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## BigA1

I could really use a squawk box. My lips are getting tired half way in through the morning.


----------



## Snow-Blue 52761

Put me in, and thanks for the chance! :beer:


----------



## INhonker1

GIMME GIMME GIMME PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## Goosecrazy

Just getting into snow goose hunting and could use a nice e caller! thanks for the chance at winning a squawk box!


----------



## Russell Hoover

Count me in i need new one thanks


----------



## YXE

Thanks, count me in!


----------



## YXE

Thanks, count me in!


----------



## wurgs

count me in.


----------



## lynxx69

Yes Please!!!! Count me in!


----------



## dieyouduck

Count me in! Thanks


----------



## Firehunter

cant wait to hear what all the squawks about, hope it lives up to the pictures.


----------



## H20-FowlHunter

ill take it off your hands


----------



## csxthogger

Thanks,count me in :thumb:


----------



## olsem2011

Would love a chance!


----------



## michigandakotan

ill take one.


----------



## ktent

What a great gift to my son this would be!!


----------



## mjschuette

I'm in


----------



## greenhead243

I need a Squawk Box!!!


----------



## Brandon Cattanach

i would love to add a squawk box to my gear. thanks for being a sponsor Northern Skies!! :beer:


----------



## SteelRain

Count me in as well!


----------



## RWHONKER

Count me in I could use a caller. Thanks. :beer:


----------



## rmanthey

Thanks for the opportunity. Count me in!


----------



## FowlTalker6

thanks for the chance......count me in!


----------



## alecwin

i would love one of those bad boys...


----------



## djoneab

Doesn't hurt to try. Count me in tooo..


----------



## PredHunter

I would love one... Great way to start out a great tradition! :thumb:


----------



## owwwwww

Yes please, Ill take one. :beer:


----------



## wit

Count me in
Thanks for the chance
Wit


----------



## BlackLabs4ever

I would Love to Own one!


----------



## Carbon Express

I would love to give one a try....Thanks for the offer!


----------



## thame

Thanks for the chance! Count me in!


----------



## duncan

definately want this!


----------



## Justin O'Dell

Thanks for the chance, wanting to get one.


----------



## blalock

Id love to have the chance at one. Been needing, just been a lil broke.. :lol:

Thank you


----------



## Nasty Nate

well golly i sure would like that fancy little thing


----------



## otcblueplater

I wanna play.


----------



## guthy_15

A Squawk Box would be a GREAT addition to my snow goose spread!!!!


----------



## Jamie Risovi

Sign me up!!


----------



## Duckslayerx

Please sign me up, I need a New Squawk Box Ecaller!!


----------



## spankylabs

The price is right.


----------



## Meyer8043

Count me in


----------



## all-in

Would look good in my spread!!


----------



## Coyote Slayer 22

I would love to win a Squawk cause there one of the best e-callers out there


----------



## otcblueplater

Sign me up


----------



## dirtybird

Me too


----------



## Guest

I'm in, thanks for the chance!


----------



## orrghead16

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## rbol121

Sweet Set Up, Sign Me Up......


----------



## magnum_honker

whut the heck it's worth a shot n Lord knows i could sure use it, sign me up for a chance in the drawing please...thank you Chris & Northern Skies for this opportunity...


----------



## Fowlaholic

Sure would love a squawk box hunt with two guys who own them and they sound awesome.


----------



## sdgoosehunter16

Im in!!!!!!!! :sniper:


----------



## waterboy1950

Chris,count me in Icould use a new Squack Box caller!!!! Your now goose report is running great this year as is all the website. Keep up the good work.Talk to you soon. your Pal, Greg :beer:


----------



## sno

Thanks for the chance to win a Squawk Box. Cool website and video.


----------



## dleva

Thanks for the chance. I sure could use a Squawk Box Ecaller.


----------



## swenny

`Great looking caller...thanks for the chance Northern Skies..


----------



## dpgunsmith

Sure I can use a Squawk Box


----------



## SHOOTINGGREENHEADS

Thanks for the chance! I would really really appreciate a free one! :beer:


----------



## Garvdog

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER

Dont have to ask me twice! I'm in!!


----------



## beard

bring me the Squawk box!


----------



## hunter815

They work great would love to have one.


----------



## brobones

I sure could use one of these the more the better in your spread.... Squawk box please......thanks for the chance to win it..........


----------



## band/it

SQUAK BOX!


----------



## otcblueplater

Sign me up. Thanks


----------



## Judhunter

count me in


----------



## huntingmaniac

count me in also


----------



## str8shooter461

Pick me..............Pick me..............


----------



## Sask hunter

i'm in


----------



## coy

I'm in ! !


----------



## Tuleman

Count me in....


----------



## SPZ

Sign me up


----------



## otcblueplater

Thanks for the chance.


----------



## DU870

Lets save the tundra and have a great time in the field! Goose sticks anyone?


----------



## walleyeguy70

would love to have one! thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## ducks

Thanks for the chance to own one of these


----------



## nodak4life

Sign me up please, great product!!


----------



## kpdalzell

sign me up, thanks.


----------



## DOA HONKER

Sign me up.......thanks


----------



## jd mn/nd

It would be a huge improvement over the one that I currently have that is single speaker and only around 50watts or so. I can not imagine how nice it would be to have one like piece of equipment!!

Thanks to the sponsor and Chris for yet another dandy drawing!!


----------



## ProDucker1187

Count me in!!!!! :beer:


----------



## bratlabs

Thanks for the chance. :beer:


----------



## commander019

Put me in. Thanks!!


----------



## Bluekilla

Throw me in! Thanks. Awesome forum


----------



## GooseSlayer14

sign me up


----------



## Metalman

I'm in, Thanks!


----------



## notesMN

Count me in! I could use another Squawk Box. Thanks Mat-


----------



## mo snow geese

I would like the chance to upgrade from my stewart hand held and see how a sqawk box E caller works on the mississippi flyway.


----------



## Bull Sprig

commander019 said:


> Put me in. Thanks!!


Take him out --^


----------



## silewski11

Please sign me up too. Thanks


----------



## mach

I would like to field test it this fall on the snsow on my annual trek to Saskatchewan and I post my results


----------



## nvwaterfowler

Count me in. Sure would be nice to have one. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## drc

Best E-Caller on the market, hands down. 
Count me in


----------



## nickle ditch

Sign me up


----------



## mwedd

Great! Count me in..


----------



## duckmutt

I would really like to own a Squawk Box.


----------



## ND HuntrGrl

I never win, but I'll keep trying.


----------



## BigT

Would love to have one, thanks for the chance. I hunted with a couple of them this weekend another guy had and they were great!


----------



## yellowsnow

please enter


----------



## duckduckgoose

count me in


----------



## ssgooser

i would use it to save the tundra


----------



## TheAnimalSlayer

Squawk Box...Best Ecaller on the market!


----------



## the professor

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## goose pit

please throw my name in. Thanks for the chance! Pit


----------



## 46panhead

very cool of Northern Skies Outfitters and Squawk Box to put one of these up for grabs......sounds like a fine bunch of people!


----------



## SkyFreek60

Put me in pls they worked gr8 at my hunt with Mat


----------



## DakotaYota

would love one of these. Just returned from a hunt with mat and had a great time. Awesome system.


----------



## coyotebuster

count me in!


----------



## R&amp;B OUTFITTERS

they are a great e-caller would love to try one...


----------



## LETemLand

Looking for a new call this would be great. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Scattermaster1

Im feelin lucky, Im in


----------



## ranger10

I would like one! :beer:


----------



## Goosehauler23

Put me in Please!


----------



## T.Mayer

I want in! oh and heres a pic of a fella that shot this bird over a sqwak box!


----------



## headshot

I know I could use this ecaller. :beer:


----------



## beard

Count me in!


----------



## klein

i would love a squawk box


----------



## tizzo

I would love a squawkbox


----------



## tizzo

I would love a squawkbox. Im going to try a put photo me and my girls this year shot some over squawkbox.


----------



## snowgooseaddiction12

My dad and I sure could use this , being a 12 yr old boy and using a mouth call all day was not fun,I went through a lot of chap stick  . Our electronic caller quite after the first hr of hunting :sniper:


----------



## jaw1990

I need and really want this caller. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## P&amp;EBait

enter me in to please


----------



## woodman

That would be fantastic, and we could listen to Johnny Cash while setting up the spread


----------



## Carlsonz

I'm in.


----------



## wackandstack

Enter me in contest please


----------



## smokeumm

Please sign me up! Thank you.


----------



## michigandakotan

im in, lets give it away.


----------



## Ditchparrot

Hey I need one ....My last squack box was my ex mother in law


----------



## ghggroundforce

Count me in, thanks for the chance.


----------



## overl001

I'm in too. Thanks!


----------



## rattlem'up

great call!! i could always use one.


----------



## CamoQT

I'm thinking lady luck will be on my side


----------



## Camtheman

Count me in I love to hunt snow geese :sniper:


----------



## beaniej266

a squawk box would help me kill more snow geese!


----------



## tghunter

love my buddyies squack box. put me in. Would make me a better hunter!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Camtheman

Count me in I love snow goose hunting


----------



## huntin1

I would like in on this. Thanks for the opportunity!

huntin1


----------



## acduckhunt1382

Count me in!! Thanks for the chance!


----------



## ericwaletzko

I'm in!


----------



## Camtheman

Chris Hustad said:


> One of our sponsors, Northern Skies Outfitters and Squawk Box, is giving away a free 2-speaker Squawk Box Electronic Caller.
> 
> http://www.northernskiesoutfitters.com/squawkboxecall/
> 
> To be entered, simple reply to this thread and you're in. *AND IF YOU ALREADY HAVE A SQUAWK BOX, POST UP A PICTURE OF SOME RESULTS AND YOU'LL BE ELIGIBLE FOR A FREE 4-SPEAKER SQUAWK BOX UPGRADE.*
> 
> I'm going to let this run for a month so take some time if you haven't had a chance to use yours yet.
> 
> Good luck everyone and thanks again Northern Skies for the generous giveaway!


Count me in i would love one of these!


----------



## lenny4077

Put my name in if it's still available.

Keith


----------



## Nyathi19

Count me in.


----------



## blrmkr83

I'm squawkin for a Squawk Box, count me in!!!


----------



## bagsmasher

I NEED IT.


----------



## beard

So.....Who won?


----------



## Old Hunter

The Squawk box is a great caller .Sign me up


----------



## snows4me

Count me in if still available.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Closed - semi-finalists located here:

viewtopic.php?f=27&t=90770


----------

